# No symptoms



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi
I am 6 weeks pregnant and it has been confirmed by my doctor but i dont feel pregnant 
I have no symptoms at all only i missed my period 
When i look through the books they talk about all sore boobs sickness tiredness more hungrey faint ect but i havent had any of this at all?
Is this normal or is something up?
Should i have an early scan with concieving with clomid or is the process still the same?(with risks of ectopic pregnancys)

Gail
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, don't worry.  Some people have no symptoms at all right through pregnacy.  You may find that in the next couple of weeks you start with nausea, but as I say, everyone is different.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

